# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Como fazer um aquário

## João Ribeiro

Olá a todos,

Deixo aqui registado o processo de construção de um aquário de 105x50x60 feito pelo Ricardo Rodrigues ontem,depois de durante a semana ter feito um com 110x60x60 e ainda o seu novo aquário de propagação de duros com 209x72x20.
Passo então ás fotos para poderem ver as obras do Mestre Ricardo.

Aquário de 105x50x60

*Colocação de folhas de papel depois da mesa nivelada*


*Vidro de fundo com furo de 50mm e 10mm de espessura* 

*limpeza das arestas com álcool e algodão*

*Garrafas para segurar os vidros* 

*Teste a seco para ver se está tudo certo antes de colar*

*Aplicação de silicone para colar o 1º vidro*

*Colagem do vidro lateral esquerdo*

*Verificação do ângulo*


*Colagem do vidro lateral direito*

*Aplicação de cola para vidro da frente*



*Remoção da fita que serviu de limite ao silicone.*

*Aplicação de cola para vidro traseiro*

*Aquário já todo colado que demorou +-30min*


*Marcações para coluna seca*

*Teste a seco*

*Colagem do 1º vidro da coluna seca*

*Colagem do 2º vidro da coluna seca*


*Aquário finalizado em processo de secagem para serem colados os travamentos a toda a volta com vidro de 10mm como aquário.*


Parabéns Ricardo Rodrigues pelo teu profissionalismo e dedicação. :yb677:  

Abraço,
João

----------


## João Ribeiro

*O aquário de 110x60x60 com vidro de 12mm e furo de 50mm
feito durante a semana*

*Colagem de 1º travamento*


*Os respectivos móveis tudo DIY Made by Ricardo Rodrigues* 







*E o seu novo aquário de propagação de duros com 209x72x20 com
vidro de 12mm e furo de 50mm*.




Abraço,
João

----------


## João Castelo

É obra.

É mesmo só para quem sabe. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

JC

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.
O Ricardo é um ás em DIYs.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Quando tive ai na casa dele com o Marcos e o Madeira pode presenciar isso.
Ele faz tudo desde o movel ,aquario ,sump ,calha e escumador pois é . :SbOk:  
Viste o escumadores pequenos e o XXL que ele fez está espetacular.
E também gostei muito de ver essa construção desse aquario ,é para ti?

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António Paes

Sim senhor, excelente foto-reportagem e excelente execução dos aquários, muito pro mesmo.
Esse de propagação de duros vai ser uma referência a nível nacional espero eu.

António Paes

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Juntaram-se 2 senhores mestres nas suas artes (fotografia e DYI) e deu uma excelente reportagem fotográfica e um excelente aquário DYI.

Parabéns a ambos!!!

Ricardo... :tutasla:  
João...  :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Sempre muito profissional o amigo Ricardo Rodrigues.
Acho que já devias ter mais fotos dos sistemas que possui.
Continua com até agora  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Costa Seco

Parabéns Ricardo e João,

Excelente trabalho.

João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado a todos e especialmente ao João Ribeiro pela ajuda e pelas fotos! Em breve coloco mais fotos do aquário completamente finalizado com os travamentos, grelha de escoamento e canalização com Durso.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Excelente - sem dúvida um trabalho de pro! 

Tal como combinado, este fds dou aí um salto para ver isso ao vivo e a cores!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns Ricardo:

Gostei muito de ver  :tutasla:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Gostei muito da competencia com que foi realizado, apenas não gosto de travamentos! So uma opiniao.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Boas,

Está excelente Ricardo. A ver se é este fim de semana que monto isso!  :Smile: 

O aquário de 105x50x60 é para mim, assim como o móvel preto. Obrigado mais uma vez  :Wink: 

Pois é, este aquário vem substituir o meu que mesmo antes de começar a ser desmontado era assim:



e agora está assim.....  :Icon Cry:  



Assim que tenha tempo, coloco um topico no local adequado para se ir seguindo o processo.

cumps.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Espectaculo.... realmente muito bom aspecto.

Só uma questão, qual é a altura da coluna seca para uma altura de aquário de 60 cm?

Obrigado!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ricardo, João,

Era perfeitamente prescindível usar vidro de 12 no aquário de propagação, certo?!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas

Fábio Vasconcelos, sendo do Porto é natural que não gostes de travamentos, tenho reparado que a tendência no norte é aquários sem travamentos, ficam sem dúvida com um design mais atraente mas implicam o uso de vidro mais grosso, mais caro ficando os aquários também mais pesados. No entanto nos meus aquários (200l e 720l) para visualizares os travamentos tens de te pôr em bicos de pés porque a linha de água está acima dos olhos.

Rui Peixoto, tenho que te agradecer teres confiado em mim para construir o teu aquário e móvel!

Adérito Pereira, tudo depende da altura a que queres a água no aquário, pessoalmente gosto de ter a linha de água o mais elevado possível sem ter a água a "lamber" os travamentos.

Hugo Figueiredo, podia ter usado vidro de 10mm, mas uma vez que tenho um vão de 2m de comprimento optei por usar vidro de 12mm para jogar pelo seguro. Quando é que a tua nova casa está pronta? Deves estar ansioso para começar a montar o teu bicharoco gigante?!

É muito satisfatório "ouvir" os vossos comentários, não se acanhem nas críticas, só dessa forma é que posso melhorar a minha técnica de construção.

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> não se acanhem nas críticas, só dessa forma é que posso melhorar a minha técnica de construção.


Criticas não ha nenhuma...excelente trabalho Ricardo e excelente reportagem João !!!  :yb677:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Quando é que a tua nova casa está pronta? Deves estar ansioso para começar a montar o teu bicharoco gigante?!


 Nem imaginas quanto... :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva João Ribeiro, 

Parabéns pelo projeto.

Abraços

Ricardo Lou
São Paulo/Brasil

----------


## Micael Alves

boas
uma coisa que reparei nos vidros laterais foi não acentárem em cima do vidro do fundo mas colados lateralmente certo??
mais uma questão os vidros quando foram colados (os laterais)não foi exercida nenhuma pressão (foi so colocar o silicone num vidro e depois encostar o outro??(pelo que se vê so tem as garrafas de agua para segurar os vidros e dar o angulo certo  certo??
pensava que se tinha de exercer uma certa pressão na colagem.....
nota final está  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Parabéns os aquários ficaram com muito bom aspecto.

Uma pergunta:

Tu colocas a silicone e encontas os vidros. Em seguida passas o dedo na silicone de forma a isolar melhor ou não é necessário?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Micael Alves e Carlos Jorge, o importante é o silicone ser bem aplicado de forma a que os vidros fiquem perfeitamente unidos na junção. A colagem deve ser feita num curto espaço de tempo. A passagem do dedo ou espátula é uma questão meramente estética.

Estes não foram os primeiros aquários planeados e construídos totalmente por mim. A construção de aquários não deve ser encarada como um mero projecto DIY porque envolve várias questões complexas para as quais temos de saber as respostas. Nomeadamente questões relacionadas com a SEGURANÇA de todos nós.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Ora, aqui está uma coisa que eu apenas conseguia fazer, *vertendo agua*  :yb624:  

Parabêns Ricardo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> ... porque envolve várias questões complexas para as quais temos de saber as respostas. Nomeadamente questões relacionadas com a SEGURANÇA de todos nós.
> 
> Abraço


Ora aí está um aspecto muitissimo importante a ter em conta a SEGURANÇA.

Excelente DIY e excelente reportagem. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Será que eventualmente colocaram a hipotese de fazerem sob pedido?

----------


## Micael Alves

boas
sendo assim o unico silicone que usa é o usado na altura da colagem dos vidros não sendo mais utilizado na parte de dentro do aquario (passar um fio de silicone em todas as juntas e passar o dedo para ficar mais perfeito)pensáva que assim poderia vedar melhor errado ou certo???
até mais :SbSalut:   :SbSalut:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Aqui vai uma sump (90x35x40cm) acabadinha de fazer.

Sump com 2 divisórias + reservatório de 28l para água de osmose

----------


## João Cotter

Profissionalismo, sem dúvida!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Profissionalismo, sem dúvida!


Concordo em absoluto!!!

Parabéns!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Alexandre Haas

Parabens pelo projeto  :yb677:  , foi baseado nele que eu colei o meu aquario... so possuo uma duvida, o meu aquario tem 60c x 50a x 40l, sera que eu preciso colocar travas? 

Outra pergunta: Eu fiz um furo na parte de tras embaixo para a coluna seca mas acho que irei colocar cano mesmo, sera que vai deixar a desejar colocando cano de pvc marrom? ou vcs acham que o mais indicado é fazer uma coluna seca??

Obrigado e Abraço a todos!

----------


## João Magano

BlackHawk,




> *.:Informação:.* *Regras de REEFFORUM aqui*Relembra-se a todos os membros do ReeFForuM que por questões de uniformização e princípio é CONTRA AS REGRAS DO FÓRUM a utilização de Nicknames ou de Diminutivos, pelo que os membros que se encontram nesta situação ficam com o registo limitado. Desta forma devem comunicar à administração qual o verdadeiro nome para ser corrigido no Username.A alteração do nome do utlizador, só é possivel de ser feita pela Administração.Obrigado.Além do acima mencionado estamos a fazer um esforço para que os membros se registem com pelo menos 2 nomes.
> 
> Para regularizar o registo deve usar este tópico Alteração de Username ou se já estiver impedido de o fazer, contactar a Administração, caso contrário a utilização do forum será limitada e estará sujeito a alguns inconvenientes que poderá consultar em Utilizadores infelizes.
> 
> Obrigado,

----------


## Hugo Silva

Muito bom trabalho mesmo... sem dúvida um mestre no qual devemos colocar os olhos  :yb677:  

Tb já fiz alguns aquários (melhor será dizer... ajudei a carregar os vidros  :Coradoeolhos:  ) mas, sempre que estive presente, vi os vidros serem colocados sobre o vidro de fundo. Ao que parece, há muita gente que os coloca de lado. a minha pergunta aqui é quais as vantagens de os colocar de lado? ou será indiferente?

No caso destes serem colados de lado, os vidros frontal e traseiro devem ter mais 2 centimetros de comprimento, certo (neste caso, em que a espessura do vidro é de 10mm)?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Alexandre Haas, qual é a espessura do vidro que utilizaste? Se foi de 10mm não me parece necessário colocar travamentos. Não percebi a tua 2ª questão, se ilustrasses a mesma com uma foto seria óptimo.

Hugo Silva, tenho aquários colados das 2 maneiras possíveis, ultimamente tenho colocado o vidro de fundo no interior dos restantes porque dessa forma a colagem faz-se mais facilmente, existem vantagens em ambos os casos. Se utilizares vidro de 10mm então os vidros frontal e traseiro terão que ter mais 21mm, sendo que 1mm é o espaço ocupado pelo silicone (0,5mm em cada lado).

----------


## Jorge Simões

Parabens! Foi graças a este tópico e ao esclarecimento do Ricardo que terminei hoje a tarefa da colagem do meu aquario de 1,50m. Tal como ele disse não era tarefa facil para o primeiro aquario. Mas depois do processo de aprendizagem na colagem da Sump, tornou-se mais facil.
 Deixo aqui algumas notas que me parecem importantes, que agradeço aos mais entendidos que comentem:

  - Quando mandarem cortar os vidros, não se esqueçam de dar a folga para a colagem (menos 1mm no vidro do fundo)
  - Recomendem no vidreiro que são peças para fazer um aquário, pelo que, têm que ser cortados com medidas EXACTAS e em perfeita esquadria.
  - Ao colocarem o vidro do fundo sobre a banca de trabalho, facilita no final se se colocar no perimetro do mesmo fita castanha daquela de embalagem, evitando assim termos as folhas de papel coladas ao fundo do aquario.
  - Cortar pequenos tacos de madeira, 20x30mm para pregar na banca de trabalho por forma a apertar os vidros na colagem.
  - Retirar a fita de pintor que serve de limite à zona de colagem o mais rapido possivel, para permitir um acabamento mais perfeito.

Isto são apenas pequenas soluções que arranjei para os problemas que me surgiram nesta minha obra "grandiosa".

Usei o silicone da marca DANA LIM, que comprei ao Eduardo Telles, da REDFISH. Gostei do comportamento, só temos que ser rápidos pois começa a secar imediatamente.

Agradeço ao João Ribeiro pela reportagem fotografica, e Ao Ricardo Rodrigues pelas dicas e explicações.

Agora vou passar ao Reactor de Kalk e ao Reactor de Calcio...

Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes

----------


## Micael Alves

boas
jorge poderias colocar fotos do teu novo aqua?

----------


## Jorge Simões

Ainda esta a secar, mas em breve coloco as fotos com alguns detalhes.
Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Boas, tb vou fazer um sump e queria que me explicasses como funciona o teu. Pelo que me dá a entender a primeira divisão é seca certo??? é que queria uma opinião de como fazer já que tenho um amigo que trabalha numa vidraria que me vai fazer o sump. cumps.

----------


## Rui Monge

> boas
> uma coisa que reparei nos vidros laterais foi não acentárem em cima do vidro do fundo mas colados lateralmente certo??


Não percebo nada disto, mas.... isto não fragiliza a estrutura??

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Boas, tb vou fazer um sump e queria que me explicasses como funciona o teu. Pelo que me dá a entender a primeira divisão é seca certo??? é que queria uma opinião de como fazer já que tenho um amigo que trabalha numa vidraria que me vai fazer o sump. cumps.


Ola Ricardo!
Há muitos desenhos e configuraçoes para Sumps. Com ou sem Refugio e varias formas de fazer correr a Àgua nelas. Ve estes artigos na Reef Central, para teres uma ideia de como funciona. 

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-01/gt/index.php

No entanto há uma máxima, dependendo do espaço que tens, "Quanto maior, melhor!"
Eu optei por um compartimento de entrada/barreira anti-bolhas/escumador/filtragem mecanica/barreira anti-bolhas/compartimento de retorno ao aqua
  Em breve vou postar as fotos

Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes

----------


## Marcos Antonio Carvalho

Ola amigo! Qual a distancia que voce usa nas fitas para não sujar o vidro com silicone, nas arestas(entre os vidros)?

----------


## Luis Monge

Boas

Antes de mais, parabens pelo post. Acho que demonstra bem os passos para montar um aquário deste género. E o resultado no final, simmplesmente expetacular.

Agora gostava de te perguntar uma coisa, qual o tipo de metal que utilizas-te na estrutura metalica (no armário)?
Eu tou a pensar construir um armário e gostaria de saber.
Já agora, a tinta azul é alguma tinta especial?

Cumps

----------


## Ivo Faria

boas
eu sou um iniciado nestas andansas. gostava d saber kanto e k kusta vidro de 12mm de espessura??? tb gostava de saber kal e o preco de silicone e kal o nome e o tipu k devo usar para k os meus peixes n morram??
espero resposta.
Fikem bem

----------


## Ivo Seabra

Eu estou com a mesma duvida gostava de saber o preço de vidro de 10 ou 12mm para me iniciar nesta nova aventura.

Ja agora estava a pensar num aquário 120x60x60 ou 140x50x60.

Cumps

----------


## Jorge Lara

Parabens, inpecavel seu capricho.
Estava querendo fazer um aquario e peguei o seu como explicação e modelo para montar o meu, e a coloquei esta pagina em meus favoritos ,em meu pc.

----------


## Abel Brás

*Fantástico é o k tenho a dizer!!!!
Gostava de saber se fica muito mais barato fazer com comprar feito.
este por quanto ficou?
Eu estou a começar nestas lides dos aquarios! tenho um minorca! de 26 litros com peixes de agua doce!*

----------


## Jorge Tonetto

Eu tenho uma aquario de agua doce de uns 60 litros, e eu vi que vc fez uma maravilhoso aquario e grande pra agua salgada, não sei muito sobre aquario, mais vi que vc o fez com muita praticidade e tecnica, gostaria de saber se vc ja fez de agua doce e  eu gostaria de fazer o meu proprio aquario de agua doce. obrigado .

----------


## Frederico S

Olá meu amigo! Realmente ficou muito bom  :yb677:  o seu serviço!!!! Parabéns!
Aproveitei as suas imagens para montar o meu aquário. Ele ficou com as seguintes medidas: 80 largura x 35 profundidade x 50 altura. A diferença é que não deixei o furo para escoamento no fundo. Teria alguma dica para me dar, da melhor maneira de fazer o escoamento da aguá?

----------


## Carlos Amorim

agora só com overflow, ou furas o vidro:::::

----------


## Shirlei Silva

parabens, tue um mestre. abraços.

----------


## Shirlei Silva

tenho uma enorme vontade de entrar para o mundo da aquariofilia, mas nao tenho nem ideia de como.gostaria de iniciar com agua doce, de ciclideos para ser mais precisa.se a :yb663:  lguem puder me ajudar desde ja agradeço. :yb663:

----------


## Rafael Cabral

Boa Tarde

Se não for incomodo gostaria que tipo de silicone usa para a colagem dos seus aquarios.

Muitos parabéns pelo seu trabalho pois são dos mais belos aquarios que já vi, feitos em casa pelo dono.

Já agora que espessura de vidro me aconselha para um aquario das seguintes dimensões: 

100x50x40

Obrigado pela atenção e continue.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras Rafael  :Smile:  Para um aquário com as dimensões que pretendes a espessura que te recomendo é 10mm, com um travamento a toda a volta de 5cm. Em relação ao silicone uso marcas próprias para colagem de aquários.

----------


## Filipe Reis

Boas.
Alguem me pode dar umas noçoes de quanto custa fazer um aquario?
os vidros
o silicone
é mesmo so para ter uma nçoao,ainda nem estou a pençar em dimençoes
Abraço

----------


## rogerio augusto

Ola joão ribeiro 

sou novo no forum é estou precisando de ajuda para cordar uma aqua de 300L ,as medidas que eu imaginei seria de 120x50x50 no vidro de 10 mm e quais  serão as medidas para cordar os vidros, pois o cara da distribuidora não sabe as medidas.

----------


## Rui Morais

Fiz um agora e bateu tudo certo com as seguintes medidas 2 de 1,22x0,50 + 2 de 0,50x0,50 e 1 de 1,20x50 isto se a colagem for feita há volta do vidro do fundo,se for em cima as medidas são outras,se tiver alguma coisa mal corrijam,mas penso estar tudo bem.Espero ter ajudado. :SbOk5:

----------


## Jose Bruno

Boas

Ola pessoal, bela montagem sim sr...Tudo muito direitinho e muito limpinho. Muito pro. Parabens.

Umas duvidas: 
Silicone proprio para aquario, ok! Marcas e nome do silicone é possivel? O silicone da wurth para aquario é bom pa isso?

Os travamentos foram colados com que cola? ou com o silicone da? Como se chama essa cola? E ja agora em que tipo de lojas se arranja disso?

Tempo de cura do silicone 48h está bom ou será preciso mais um dia?

Obrigado e continuaçao.

----------


## Rui Loureiro

ola, não consigo ver as imagens, alguem sabe porque? sera geral ou é so comigo pois no passado consegui ver agora que preciso não consigo..
obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Aparentemente as fotos estavam alojadas na página pessoal do João Ribeiro.

O que pode ter acontecido foi que a página e/ou alojamento deixaram de existir. Ou foram trocadas para outro alojamento, ou simplesmente têm outro endereço (URL).

Mais concretamente só mesmo o João é que poderá responder. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Carlos Vidal

é pena não se ver as fotos se poderem corrigir agradecia obrigado

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Deixo aqui registado o processo de construção de um aquário de 105x50x60 feito pelo Ricardo Rodrigues ontem,depois de durante a semana ter feito um com 110x60x60 e ainda o seu novo aquário de propagação de duros com 209x72x20.
> Passo então ás fotos para poderem ver as obras do Mestre Ricardo.
> 
> Aquário de 105x50x60
> 
> 
> Parabéns Ricardo Rodrigues pelo teu profissionalismo e dedicação. 
> ...


Não dá para voltarem a por as fotos?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Não dá para voltarem a por as fotos?


Olá Pedro  :Olá: 

Vou tentar entrar em contacto com o companheiro João Ribeiro. Está a haver problemas com o local onde ele alojou as fotos.

É o que dá alojar foto em outros servidores que não no nosso  :Icon Cry:

----------


## João Seguro

é pena, gostava também de voltar a ver essas fotos. Já tinha lido este DIY e fiquei com saudades de o voltar a ler pois não tarda faço um também e dava jeito essas instruções.

xD

----------


## José Carlos Vidal

olá pessoal tenho pena mas no meu pc não amostra as fotos dá um quadrado com uma cruz a vermelho alguem me pode ajudar?

----------


## NunoSilva

Pois, aqui tenho o mesmo problema!!

Não se vê as fotos................

----------

